# Decision 2014: Which late LE elk hunt?



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

After building 12 points, it's time for me to think about burning them and chasing a big bull. Pretend it's your 12 points and you want a *late* rifle tag: What do you do, and why?

Boulder? (one point below guaranteed, if I'm reading the odds right) 
Pahvant? (2-3 points below guaranteed) 
San Juan? (2-3 points below guaranteed) 
SW Desert? (at least 50% chance of drawing, from what I can tell) 
Panguitch Lake? (guaranteed) 
Dutton? (guaranteed) 
Fishlake? (guaranteed)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

San Juan, Just because I have always wanted to hunt that unit.:mrgreen:


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Boulder


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> San Juan, Just because I have always wanted to hunt that unit.:mrgreen:


Nearly as good a reason as any.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

berrysblaster said:


> Boulder


Any particular reason, or just the overall quality of the bulls in general?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Of the ones you listed it's the most forgiving, dutton extremely hard, fish lake lots of private, San Juan/pahvant very poor chance of drawing panguitch lake very hard to hunt, sw desert lots of broken bulls/state line issues


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I would probably lean toward the Boulder. 

One thing to consider is that this hunt will be much different than the typical LE elk hunt. Specifically, many of the elk will begin to migrate to winter grounds and your hunt success will depend much on the weather. The areas that hold elk in August and September are most likely going to be different in November.

Having said that, after recently completing my own LE hunt, I would encourage you to pick a location that you will enjoy, where you can scout (or get information from others), and where you can have a high rate of success.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

berrysblaster said:


> Of the ones you listed it's the most forgiving, dutton extremely hard, fish lake lots of private, San Juan/pahvant very poor chance of drawing panguitch lake very hard to hunt, sw desert lots of broken bulls/state line issues


Good to know, thanks. Panguitch Lake has been at or near the top of my list so far, so if you'd be willing to explain a bit more about what makes it hard to hunt during the late season, I'd really appreciate it. If not, no worries.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

mightybowhunter said:


> I think I would probably lean toward the Boulder.
> 
> One thing to consider is that this hunt will be much different than the typical LE elk hunt. Specifically, many of the elk will begin to migrate to winter grounds and your hunt success will depend much on the weather. The areas that hold elk in August and September are most likely going to be different in November.
> 
> Having said that, after recently completing my own LE hunt, I would encourage you to pick a location that you will enjoy, where you can scout (or get information from others), and where you can have a high rate of success.


Worthwhile input, thanks.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Panguitch lake has been kicking out some tanks lately, but only the guys who know the mountain extremely well kill them. Very difficult to scout and the late hunt has a lot of private land issues


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Read this before putting in for San Juan late.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/49473-late-san-juan-elk-hunt.html

It wasn't on you list, but I have a buddy that killed a 350" bull off of Beaver late 2 years ago. He saw others that were in the same class. Just something to think about.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WEK said:


> After building 12 points, it's time for me to think about burning them and chasing a big bull. Pretend it's your 12 points and you want a *late* rifle tag: What do you do, and why?
> 
> Boulder? (one point below guaranteed, if I'm reading the odds right)
> Pahvant? (2-3 points below guaranteed)
> ...


Yep, Your reading them right ....

I'd say Boulder too. But, you likely wont draw it til 2015/16 ....

IMO, Your best chance of drawing this year is Mount Dutton ..
Here's the probblem, TON's of guys in the 12-15 point range for
LE elk are scrambling BIG TIME!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Why are these guys 12-15 points scrambling? To draw a tag before certain changes come into effect?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Why are these guys 12-15 points scrambling? To draw a tag before certain changes come into effect?


I think your name sums it up.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess what im getting at, are there drastic changes on the horizon? Or are the 12-15 point guys always doom and gloomers? The point creep keeps going up for the late unit that I put in for. That's the only reason why im wondering


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got 15 points and I am not scrambling now nor have I been for the past 15 years. I too was curious what the comment was referring to. I still think I would rather have 15 points than 11.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Any and all info, thoughts, and suggestions are much appreciated, everyone. Thanks. 

I'm very curious as to the scrambling comment. Mind elaborating, goofy?


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Yep, Your reading them right ....
> 
> I'd say Boulder too. But, you likely wont draw it til 2015/16 ....
> 
> ...


Any particular reason you prefer Dutton to Panguitch Lake? I've heard the Dutton late hunt (along with all Dutton hunts) can be an absolute beast.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll take a stab at what goofy meant, based upon how I feel personally. 

I have 16 points. I have had a dream to hunt the San Juan early. Before I spent much time looking at odds I always assumed I was really close. The last few years I have started paying closer attention to the odds. I knew I was a little bit off, but in my head figured 5-7 years. A couple months ago I did the math and assuming all remains static, I'm 20+ years away from the bonus pool guarantee still on that hunt. I'm thinking I'm doing a bonus point only this year while I research and consider what my best muzzy option is. I'm not exactly scrambling, but reality has set in that unless I get lucky on one of the regular draw tags, the SJ is not in my future. I am only assuming goofy is talking about many in that next below me in points realizing that even a premium muzzy tag may be out of reach and scrambling to find a lower tiered LE unit so they can actually hunt. 

Plus, things aren't what they used to be. Many units are on a downward cycle. Some are on an uptic. No unit reigns supreme forever. 

Am I close, Goof?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Spot on TS !

Exacty what is happening.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So........ Same thing that happens every year. I want to hunt asap since I believe that there are changes on the horizon. Maybe 5-10 years out. It may not seem that close but with point creep and where I am it might take 15 points to draw a late hunt. By then the rules could change, look what's happening to the deer units. One day real soon. Deer will be one draw and elk will follow suit.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Spot on TS !
> 
> Exacty what is happening.


I'm part of that group, I suppose. I'm not 50+, but I'm going to burn my 12 elk points so that I have a chance to do more than one limited entry animal in my life in this state that I love so much.

Starting to lean away from Panguitch Lake, however. The feedback's getting worse and worse the more people I talk to.

On the other hand, I fear I'm too fat for Dutton.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I've got 15 points and I am not scrambling now nor have I been for the past 15 years. I too was curious what the comment was referring to. I still think I would rather have 15 points than 11.


Man, I'd prefer to have 11 instead of my 9. 

&#8230; and 15 would be even better!

WEK - Have you considered the Bookcliffs? I saw some dang nice bulls out there during the deer hunt.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Man, I'd prefer to have 11 instead of my 9.
> 
> .


Or my 3. 

"WEK - Have you considered the Bookcliffs? I saw some dang nice bulls out there during the deer hunt. (antlerless elk hunt for me) "

+1.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm TOTALY with Sawman and Catherder on this one ..

12 points, wanting to hunt late LE elk this year,, Book cliffs hands down!


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Regarding the Book Cliffs, the people I'm talking to don't know that unit particularly well, so I'm certainly not going to get the same information from them that I would from someone who knows the unit well. If you all have any suggestions on who to talk to, I'm up for it.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, the decision has been made and the application is in. I'll reveal where once draw results come out. 

Thanks again to everyone for helping sort through this decision, both on and off the forum. I probably over thought it, but this tag means more to me than I would have thought before I decided to cash in my points. If I draw, I look forward to keeping everyone updated throughout the year and through my hunt, and also helping people who draw the tag in the future. It's the least I can do with all the help I've received.


----------

